
AndOTP Removed from the Google Play Store Due to Donation Link - segfaultbuserr
https://github.com/andOTP/andOTP/issues/396
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268389).

------
gruez
Given the other story this morning[1], does that mean Google's cracking down
on donation links?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268389)

~~~
dang
Although about different apps, the story is basically the same, so we'll merge
the two threads.

